# Unleashed..complete



## workinforwood (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally this one is done.  Had the photo semi-professionally done by a local photo-club member with a 10mpx camera and a better eye for color than I !  Don't know when it'll be published, but they called me today excited about it.  Apparently they love the picture and the article, but the actual pattern will not be published because it is too large to fit in a magazine, and when shrunk down the lines almost blend together because even at the full size it is, the pieces are super tiny...like the face is 15 pieces without the hair and yet only the size of a quarter! hehe.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

*You da man!*


​


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that it's done I like it Jeff-------I have been kinda back and forth on this one.
You attention to detail is just unreal.-----Thanks


----------



## CaptG (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeff, that is just way too cool.  Outstanding work.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 13, 2009)

Stunning craftsmanship; you certainly have a keen eye and talent to spare.


----------



## igran7 (Jan 13, 2009)

That is simply amazing Jeff, I have drool all over my keyboard now!!  Awesome work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeff , that is spectacular . you truly are a Master Scroller . The love you put into this one shows .


----------



## guts (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been following this since the start and all I can say is STUNNING.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 13, 2009)

That's really nice, Jeff!  My daughter saw it, and now she wants one too!


----------



## marcruby (Jan 13, 2009)

I realise that you have to clear room to work on the next one and humbly volunteer to store it for you!!

Marc


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 13, 2009)

WHOW!!!!!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 13, 2009)

wow is all i can say. how the heck do you cut pieces that small?


----------



## shull (Jan 13, 2009)

That is one awsome piece of work.  Kudos to you.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 13, 2009)

absolutely amazing work...


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 13, 2009)

Well that is a fair job....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeff,
Fantastic work man! I am in awe.


----------



## Druid (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW, very impressive!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous. You are the master..


----------



## johncrane (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome work Jeff l would think you get sore eyes doing those tiny bits.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't find enough words to say how awesome that is.


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## el_d (Jan 14, 2009)

Very cool....


----------



## VisExp (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff, that's beautiful.  Your craftsmanship and talent is inspiring!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 14, 2009)

In-Freakin-Credible!!

Jeff that is the most amazing wood art I think I have ever seen.


----------



## MikeInMo (Jan 19, 2009)

:good::good::good:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 20, 2009)

Jeff, my son was over tonight to see if I was still guarding your blanks you donated as prizes.  I was going through some of  your posts to show him how the blanks turn out, and showed him this piece.  He was totally astounded!  BTW, he also liked the end result of the blanks you make!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool...so where's the blanket pen then Cav???   Every so often I toss out the opportunity to get some blanks, but rarely do I see what people do with them.

Thanks everyone for the great comments on the artwork too!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff,

I haven't worked up enough nerve to turn it as yet.  I got some kits through Hans CSUSA group buy, and I think it will end up being used with one of them.  It should make a nice slimline, don't you think????? :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually it would.  Modified slim with a custom finial and centerband, hidden clip and wooden nib.  Otherwise, you try and fit that baby on a regular slim kit and it'll look like Peggy on Married with Children!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 22, 2009)

What make/model scroll saw do you use?


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 25, 2009)

I run an RBI Hawk G4.  It's overpriced at $1500, but you can often get them on sale for a grand.  It has it's issues once in a while, but I have thousands of hours on it I'm sure, and RBI takes care of you with a 5 yr warranty.  Any saw will have some issues...they don't make them like they used to!  I still have my original saw, a sears which is big enough and heavy enough to anchor a U-boat, and it never breaks down.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeff that is a beautiful piece, your scroll work amazes me.


----------

